# Any DTG printing services in Singapore



## jun_icoi3e (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, is there any place in SG that offer DTG printing services?


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

jun_icoi3e said:


> Hi, is there any place in SG that offer DTG printing services?


Yes but the price ain't good

1. 

Wan Teck Chiang Machinery Pte Ltd
55 South Bridge Road
Singapore 058686
Ph: 65-65324810
Fax: 65-65367574
Email : [email protected]

2.

Sean Shauna Enterprise
65A Jalan Tenteram 
#06-12 S (328958)
Tel: +65 6356 8740
Fax: +65 6356 8741

work best on white tshirt can print on dark tshirt but the quality is not good for complex images


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

news

same as above, prices are not so good


----------



## Jeff.Lone (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys, We do DTG printing servies..
Do drop me your image and the details so that I can give you guy a better quote.
I am pretty sure that we can give good very good price.
email: [email protected]


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeff.Lone said:


> Hi guys, We do DTG printing servies..
> Do drop me your image and the details so that I can give you guy a better quote.
> I am pretty sure that we can give good very good price.
> email: [email protected]


hello there! do u have a site or something? do pm.


----------



## jun_icoi3e (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for the help. I was busy for the whole of last week. Anyway I have check with Wan Teck Chiang, they give me an average quote of $15 per print. Actually I dun really have much digital graphics because normally i draw the design on the tee itself. I will try to come up with some design for test print asap. This is one of my completed tee.


----------



## Concept5ive (Jan 30, 2009)

I am also looking for DTG printer in Singapore..

Any updates on the printers?

Thanks


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

jun_icoi3e said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the help. I was busy for the whole of last week. Anyway I have check with Wan Teck Chiang, they give me an average quote of $15 per print. Actually I dun really have much digital graphics because normally i draw the design on the tee itself. I will try to come up with some design for test print asap. This is one of my completed tee.


hope to see some wash test


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

Magenta said:


> hope to see some wash test


Magenta , you will see what i told you


----------



## jun_icoi3e (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Magenta, sorry i dun have the after wash results for this particular tee, i draw it as a gift for my friend. I will try show some photos of my previous tee after wash.


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

*cough cough* $15 for the print? they do at least provide the blank for u rite?


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

bladenhart said:


> *cough cough* $15 for the print? they do at least provide the black for u rite?


$15 for just the print Freddy.


----------



## jun_icoi3e (Jul 11, 2008)

Magenta said:


> hope to see some wash test


This is one of my old painted tee(using silkscreen ink), i think i have wash it quite a few times until the tee is now out of shape, but the graphic is still there.


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

nice graphics there Jun, where did you printed it?


----------



## jun_icoi3e (Jul 11, 2008)

mathcasey said:


> nice graphics there Jun, where did you printed it?


Thanks, i drew this using silkscreen ink.


----------

